# baby blanket



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Haven't done much knitting lately, but I managed to finish this blanket for my sister to give as a gift to a friend of hers.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning, what a special gift. Please direct us to the pattern, I would love to make this for my grand niece due in a couple months. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty, love the pattern


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A lot of work in this one - it is so sweet.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very Nice..


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful, what a gift !


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Amazing! Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Jasmati (Apr 14, 2014)

It's lovely!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

cdanzinger said:


> That is absolutely stunning, what a special gift. Please direct us to the pattern, I would love to make this for my grand niece due in a couple months. Blessings, Cathy


Thanks everyone!

Cathy, I made it up! Full needle bed in lace. I change it around. On this one I used pattern 159 in stitchworld.
Knitted approx 380 rows, take off on waste. Also started with waste and nylon thread.
For the borders, I used pattern 148 which gives a natural scallop+


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

OOPS i DROPPED THE LAPTOP AND IT SENT THE MESSAGE!
Carrying on from previous message, The borders: The short ends I know are 200 needles so I measure the length to find what the 200 stitches are equal to in cm. Then I use that to work out how many stitches I need for the long sides. 
I do each side border in two pieces, for instance, Half of the 200 stitches = 100st plus 20 stitches for the mitered corner. I start with narrow picot hem and after joining hem,Row counter at '0',I program the pattern (only pattern to the beep or one pattern cycle)From the first row I will decrease one stitch on the corner edge each row for 20 rows. After row 22 I do an eyelet row for the ribbon and knit to row 24. Take off on waste.
Make two pieces with opposite corners for each side.
Join the borders to main body on the machine and then sew up the corners and mid-joins. Thread ribbon and its done!
Hope you can understand my explanation!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

I arrange the needles as 50-0-50 plus 20 on one side for the corner. Haven't perfected this yet as the pattern doesn't synchronize very well. Then the long borders the same. onthis blanket it was 62-0-62 plus 20.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice, I love the border.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Love itxxx


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I think different edgings make such a difference, I will take note and experiment, thank you for the inspirationxx


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovely!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

You do beautiful work! Very pretty


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful blankets I have seen!

I am copying your photo to my Ideas File to inspire me when I need to knit a blanket. I wouldn't copy yours, but it is so beautiful I am sure it will give me some great ideas. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

julie.n said:


> Haven't done much knitting lately, but I managed to finish this blanket for my sister to give as a gift to a friend of hers.


Beautiful blanket! Love the pattern and it is so pretty in pink.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That is the prettiest baby blanket I have seen.


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

That is so very beautiful. And thanks for the instructions. It's said that copy catting is the best form of flattery & I'm certainly going to give this a try.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

The pattern, the colour and the work combines into a beautiful baby blanket! Love it!
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done it is a lovely blanket i love it


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow that's nice!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

It is absolutely stunning!!!!! I can't wait to try it out but don't think it will be a patch on yours xxxx


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

How lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, beautiful! This is one of the prettiest blankets I've seen. Your work is stunning.

Rhonda


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Joy in the Morning (Oct 29, 2012)

There is such an elegance to your knitting. That is a gift from the heart! Looking forward to learning your technique on this one. I'm sure I speak for many--thank you for the details. May I ask what yarn you used and which Brother machine?


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been wanting to try mitered corner look edging but was unsure how to do it. Thanks to your instructions, I will now try it. Your blanket is exquisite. I just got Diana Sullivan's Enchanted Edgings book and DVD and am getting ready to try some of her ideas when my son goes back to school after spring break and I have some time without interruption. I am sure if you sent her a picture of your blanket, she would post it on her blog (Diananatters.blogspot.com) and it would give lots of people the inspiration it gave me. Thanks again.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your blanket is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very lovely. Thank you for sharing how you did it.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow really beautiful. Well done.


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just stunning! Love the edge work.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Very, very pretty and so well made. Thank you for the pattern instructions.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Unique and gorgeous baby blanket.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Joy in the Morning said:


> There is such an elegance to your knitting. That is a gift from the heart! Looking forward to learning your technique on this one. I'm sure I speak for many--thank you for the details. May I ask what yarn you used and which Brother machine?


Thank you so much, I have a Brother 950i (used inbuilt patterns)
The yarn is 100% wool called LUXURY from Bendigo Woolen Mills, in Victoria Australia. They do have a website.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

This is soooooo pretty!!! What wonderful work!!! Oh if someday I can get this good!!!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

llamagenny said:


> I have been wanting to try mitered corner look edging but was unsure how to do it. Thanks to your instructions, I will now try it. Your blanket is exquisite. I just got Diana Sullivan's Enchanted Edgings book and DVD and am getting ready to try some of her ideas when my son goes back to school after spring break and I have some time without interruption. I am sure if you sent her a picture of your blanket, she would post it on her blog (Diananatters.blogspot.com) and it would give lots of people the inspiration it gave me. Thanks again.


Hi and thank you for the compliment. 
I actually bought the Enchanted Edgings book and DVD myself. I used it once on one of my blankets. I love the actual patterns but when I used it on the blanket I didn't know what to do with the corners. In the end I pleated it to make a corner but didn't like the bulk on the reverse side. Doing the enchanted edging helped me to improve the look of my borders though. Certainly worth the money spent! Diana is amazing!


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

I love this pattern where did you get it. I would love to have. Could you please post the source. 

Thanks

Urmila
Crazy about knitting


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR COMPLIMENTS.
I certainly hope that the recipient will also appreciate it. 
julie
xxx


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Crazy about knitting said:


> I love this pattern where did you get it. I would love to have. Could you please post the source.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Umila, I made the design myself using inbuilt patterns on my machine. I gave instructions in an earlier post.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh how lovely!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

julie.n said:


> ...The yarn is 100% wool called LUXURY from Bendigo Woolen Mills, in Victoria Australia. They do have a website.


http://www.bendigowoollenmills.com.au/Product/tabid/55/2328/2328/186358/LUXURY/Default.aspx


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you yes I read the instruction. Your creation is really beautiful.

Urmila
Crazy about knitting


----------



## carolz1955 (Feb 3, 2014)

Stunning work


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful. I especially love the border.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I love it. Where do I find the pattern?


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh My Goodness! That is one of the most BEAUTIFUL Baby Blankets I have ever seen!!!!! I just LOVE THE BOARDER! Thanks for telling us how U did that Gorgeous Boarder!!! Thank You for sharing! God Bless


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Ginnybee1 said:


> I love it. Where do I find the pattern?


Thank you, explanation was given in an earlier post


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Your blanket is so very beautiful. Well done!!


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

That's really beautiful blanket. Love how you did the bows on the corners. Well done!

Eileen


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

OOOOOOHs & AHHHHHHs are well deserved.


----------



## thepeg51 (Feb 28, 2011)

The blanket is so beautiful. I was wondering what machine it was done on. I was also wondering about the pattern. Would you be willing to share it with me. I would pay you for the postage, the cost to copy it, or would you be willing to email it to me.
Please let me know.
Thanks
Peggy


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

thepeg51 said:


> The blanket is so beautiful. I was wondering what machine it was done on. I was also wondering about the pattern. Would you be willing to share it with me. I would pay you for the postage, the cost to copy it, or would you be willing to email it to me.
> Please let me know.
> Thanks
> Peggy


I would also be very interested in the above information!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

I as well would be interested in the pattern. Do you think my Singer model 700 standard bed would be able to do this..


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

thepeg51 said:


> The blanket is so beautiful. I was wondering what machine it was done on. I was also wondering about the pattern. Would you be willing to share it with me. I would pay you for the postage, the cost to copy it, or would you be willing to email it to me.
> Please let me know.
> Thanks
> Peggy


Hi Peggy,
Thank you so much for your compliments. The blanket was knitted on my Brother 950i, using the inbuilt lace patterns. 
There is no pattern, I made it up!

Full needle bed in lace. I change it around. On this one I used pattern 159 in stitchworld.
Knitted approx 380 rows, take off on waste. Also started with waste and nylon thread.

For the borders, I used pattern 148 which gives a natural scallop.
The borders: 
The short ends I know are 200 needles so I measure the length to find what the 200 stitches are equal to in cm. Then I use that to work out how many stitches I need for the long sides.
I do each side border in two pieces, for instance, Half of the 200 stitches = 100st plus 20 stitches for the mitered corner. I start with narrow picot hem and after joining hem,Row counter at '0',I program the pattern (only pattern to the beep or one pattern cycle)From the first row I will decrease one stitch on the corner edge, each row for 20 rows. After row 22 I do an eyelet row for the ribbon and knit to row 24. Take off on waste.
Make two pieces with opposite corners for each side.

I arrange the needles as 50-0-50 plus 20 on one side for the corner. Haven't perfected this yet as the pattern doesn't synchronize very well. Then the long borders the same. On this blanket it was 62-0-62 plus 20.

Join the borders to main body on the machine and then sew up the corners and mid-joins. Thread ribbon and its done!
Hope you can understand my explanation!


----------



## Crazy about knitting (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you Julie N 
Urmila Jha


----------



## thepeg51 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Julie, I have a brother 965i so I the Stitch World has the same patterns (at least hope so). This machine is out for repair now, but when I get it back I am going to try this blanket. I will send pictures if I am successful.
Peggy


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

thepeg51 said:


> Thanks Julie, I have a brother 965i so I the Stitch World has the same patterns (at least hope so). This machine is out for repair now, but when I get it back I am going to try this blanket. I will send pictures if I am successful.
> Peggy


your welcome! look forward to seeing your blanket.
julie


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Crazy about knitting said:


> Thank you Julie N
> Urmila Jha


your welcome Urmila


----------

